
Codecademy Offers Free Coding Classes for Aspiring Entrepreneurs - BenSS
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/09/14/codecademy-offers-free-coding-classes-for-aspiring-entrepreneurs/?gwh=4D723F36921DC541A80766EBB6ABD582
======
ekm2
“In 20 years, programming will be just another blue-collar job or related to
almost every major employment field,” Mr. Sims said

~~~
peterdelrosario
Says the non-programmer who knows squat about what he's talking about.

